# Hello Everybody!



## LionofPerth (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi all!

Found this place on a Google search, and considering what I am trying to do, seemed like a good idea to join.

I've tried my hand at fanfiction, for practise really, and trying to get a feel for how to write.

Hope to hear from you guys soon.

Lion


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dirk Embers (Jul 22, 2007)

I found this place on google too, lol. Well welcome to the forums! I've only just started posting, but people on here seem quite reasonable. So I think you'll like it here as I do. Goodluck with all endeavours, and I look forward to reading some of your work


----------



## Baron (Jul 22, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Lion!


Nickie


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations, finding the best place for writing is the hard part, publishing it is the toughest.

Welcome to the forums!

Triquediqual ---> Resident Genius.


----------

